# YF-17 Cobra



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Okay... ever since I saw the YF-17 Cobra prototype plane in a TV special about the F-18 Hornet, I have wanted to find a nice model of it to build, but so far, all I have found is a resin kit, and it is $50.00.

http://www.anigrand.com/AA2023_YF-17.htm

It looks nice, and I'll get it if there's absolutely nothing else out there, but would anyone know of any plastic alternatives? I really love the look of this plane, and quite prefer it to the F-18 Hornet... I wish this baby had been built instead. Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats about it AFAIK. If you want to buy Anigrand stuff and live in the US, I recommend here:

http://www.nostalgicplastic.com/moreinfo.cfm?FROM=Search&KIT=19

Rareplane Detective, who are VERY good to deal with, picked up the Nostalgic shop and handles all the Anigrand stuff. Their service is top notch versus Anigrand. I had some bad dealings with Anigrand directly and would NEVER buy from them directly. RPD/NP is top notch though. 

As to the quality of Anigrand stuff... its iffy and does not have a great reputation. Many of their kits have fundamental errors in shape, profile, etc. Molding can be poor with the main parts having a lot of very fine pin holes so the smooth wings and fusilage look like a piece of white bread. BUT they tend to make a lot of stuff that no one else makes... so order one up, and get a jar of Mr. Surfacer while you are at it!

If you check out the Plane Talking and Jet Age forums on Hyperscale you can search for peoples builds of Anigrand stuff, or check out the reviews on Modelling Madness.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Are you sure you're not confusing Anigrand with Sharkkit? All the Anigrand stuff I have has perfectly fine surface finish. Granted the occasional parts fit issues, though.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nope Anigrand... I had their Hughes XR-11... it was a biotch to finish due to the surface of some parts. I passed on their Martin Seamaster because it is grossly inaccurate (but nicely molded).


----------

